# Zeitverzögerung



## Olli-Web (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 
kennt jemand zufällig eine einfache Schaltung, bei der man eine Zeitverzögerung hat, und diese mit einem Potentiometer einstellen kann. D.h. ich brauche eine Schaltung, bei der es nach dem der Strom in die Schaltung geht, erst 30 sek später durchschaltet. Also ein Zeitrelais als Schaltung.
Gruß
olli


----------



## Twanko (26. September 2004)

*Schaltung nach Knopfdruck 30 Sek durchschaltet*

Hallo Olli.
Ich habe eine Firma für Dich, die solch eine Platine herstellen. Sie sind auch im Internet mit einer Homepage. Das Teil heißt Tiny Timer, Tiny Timer S und 
Tiny Timer SL. Kostet pro Platine ca. 10 Euro. Gibt nur ein Problem, die Firma meldet sich nicht und reagiert auf kein Fax, keine Mail und geht auch nie ans Telefon. Ist wohl weil ich nur 2 Stück bestellt habe. Nehme an, sie wollen Bestellungen über 20 oder 50 Stück.  Vielleicht hast Du mehr Glück.
Fa. WSW Elektronik
Dipl.-Ing. S. Wimmer
Wiesenstr. 23 12101 Berlin.
Tel / FAx: 030 / 789-1297

http://www.dera.de/files/tinytimer.pdf


----------



## Fuhrki (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo 
In dem Schaltschrankbau den wir betreiben verwenden wir Zeitrelaise der Firma Möller (ETR 4).Gibt es mit 220 V b.z.w. 24 V Spulenspannung. Kostet im Großhandel etwa 35 €


----------

